# Puppetmaster Vs. Demonic Toys



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

PUPPETMASTER VS. DEMONIC TOYS NEWS
The Sci Fi Channel has announced that it will premiere PUPPETMASTER VS. DEMONIC TOYS, the long-awaited matchup of the deadly playthings, on Saturday, December 18 at 9 p.m. Read the full article at fangoria.com Here


----------

